# A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sighting post doesnt it?



## matt00king (Mar 28, 2003)

Guys i was rolling down the street in my buddies GTi1.8t around some back roads in Everett whe we yeilded to a wierd lookin hatch....... it had an Audi symbol on it and when it passed us it was a hatch.... IT WAS AN AUDI A3!!!! nOT KIDDING GUYS THIS WAS AWESOME..... DROPPED NICE RIMS COULDNT TELL CUS IT WAS ROLLING... IT HAD A WATERWAGENS.COM STICKER ON THE BACK... i threw out some dub luv and he did too........... im soo sad that we ofcourse didnt have my frweinds digital camera no pics but wow...............


----------



## mk3gti97 (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sig ... (matt00king)*

You mean this one?


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sig ... (mk3gti97)*

mmmmm a3, they're everywhere over here (germany) it's a very popular car, and the new ones..........







, god i wish they made them in american specs, then i'd probably have 2 audis instead of an A4 and a GTI


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sig ... (ABNGTI)*

that's such a sweet car ... it's crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I just want an s3. A car made the way the mk3 jetta and golf should have been. 
I love my sister's tt, if only I could get that motor and drivetrain in my mk3 jetta body.


----------



## hoozak (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sig ... (matt00king)*

this is a NEW A3








...and a A3 with Audi A8 19"wheels


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

best audi, for the moment...


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sig ... (ABNGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABNGTI* »_ god i wish they made them in american specs, 

next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i swore i'd never buy a new car...but there's just something about the A3 i might not be able to resist.


----------



## matt00king (Mar 28, 2003)

I was wondering so over in Germany do they have an S3 thats like 1.8 TWIN TURBO OR SOMETHING??? woops i made a typo i meant S3 sorry.........


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: A3 Sighting in Everett WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This deserves its own sig ... (matt00king)*

I've wanted one of these for years, especially the S3. If the 3 door model comes Stateside next year I may just have to sell my 20th AE...


----------



## poorsche (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (matt00king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt00king* »_I was wondering so over in Germany do they have an S3 thats like 1.8 TWIN TURBO OR SOMETHING??? woops i made a typo i meant S3 sorry.........

a 1.8 twin turbo? are you serious?









the new a3 is cleaner than a bar of sope


----------

